# Your Favourite Aussie Ipa's



## Curry (23/4/11)

Need some on a little project I'm doing. 

What are your favorite Australian IPA's that can be found in a bottle and are available at any decent bottle shop?

Cheers


----------



## BrenosBrews (23/4/11)

Curry said:


> Need some on a little project I'm doing.
> 
> What are your favorite Australian IPA's that can be found in a bottle and are available at any decent bottle shop?
> 
> Cheers



Depends on your definition of 'any decent bottle shop'.

In order I'd say Feral Hop Hog, Bridge Road Galaxy IPA and Jamieson Beast IPA (although not as good as what it once was I'm finding)

These aren't exactly easily available but they are a fair distance ahead of mass available IPAs such as James Squires, Gage Roads etc.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/4/11)

I used to dislike Gage Roads beer as flavourless rubbish that they called "craft" but was just megaswill made by a smaller brewer and thus gave craft a bad name.

However, their Sleeping Giant IPA and their atomic ale are both quite good beers. The sleeping giant tastes a little like a more bitter LC Marzen, balanced toward bitterness but not overly so.

Punk Monk is nice, and available from Archive & Nectar (well it was on a growler fill) but that doesn't fit the "readily available" description.

Goomba


----------



## Curry (23/4/11)

BrenosBrews said:


> Depends on your definition of 'any decent bottle shop'.
> 
> These aren't exactly easily available but they are a fair distance ahead of mass available IPAs such as James Squires, Gage Roads etc.



That's exactly why I'm asking for help. I want IPA's that are avaiable in more than 1 state, ideally something sold at a store like Dan Murphys. 

Almost impossible task I reckon as I want proper IPA's that would be considered nice on a world stage, not something like squires.

On a side note I though Hop Hog was more of a APA than IPA

Thanks for your input guys


----------



## Charst (23/4/11)

People are Bagging James Squire more and more due to the accountants seeming to get hold of the Amber Ale and Golden Ale but I still think their IPA is a nice Drop. Firm and bitter and as it warms up the malt sweetness comes through.


+1 for Bridge Rd Galaxy IPA


----------



## stuchambers (23/4/11)

Bling IPA has to be my pick at the moment. I tried it and Beast IPA side by side and it won hands down.


----------



## domix (23/4/11)

Feral Hop Hog and Jamieson Beast are my usual drops.
Really enjoy the rich full body of the Beast.

It's been awhile since I had Bling IPA, so gonna have to revisit that one soon.

Also, I haven't seen it in bottle shops only on tap at Biero, but Mornington breweries IPA is pretty good.
Not readily available though. Hopefully that might change.


----------



## jiesu (23/4/11)

<rant>AHHH! SHit!
Don't hate on the James Squire! I have never really been a fan but it is the only affordable Aussie Brew (half decent) at Dan Murphys I just bought a case of the IPA having never seen it before, stupid taxes. Stupid work getting in the in the way of me brewing. I hope it tastes ok. I better go check 
</rant>


----------



## WitWonder (23/4/11)

Curry said:


> On a side note I though Hop Hog was more of a APA than IPA



It's an American IPA, as opposed to something like sleeping giant which is an English IPA. Take a look at the BJCP guidelines for further info.


----------



## bum (23/4/11)

I agree with curry. It is at the very tame end of AIPA.


----------



## manticle (23/4/11)

daft templar said:


> <rant>AHHH! SHit!
> Don't hate on the James Squire! I have never really been a fan but it is the only affordable Aussie Brew (half decent) at Dan Murphys I just bought a case of the IPA having never seen it before, stupid taxes. Stupid work getting in the in the way of me brewing. I hope it tastes ok. I better go check
> </rant>



Bearing in mind that it is UK in style and shouldn't be compared to US versions, I reckon it's a pretty good drop when you get a good bottle. I find a bit of variation in some squire stubbies - some get a metallic tint which is unpleasant. However a good IPA and a good porter are very nice beers for such a large brewery to produce. The rest of the range I'm less excited by.

The Holgate roadtrip IPA is great but great beer + readily available is not an easy task. I really can't think of an IPA that is readily available besides sleeping giant and Squires and the squires is the better drop.

Also Holgate's Macedon ale, while definitely APA rather than IPA is very nice too. Sometimes I hate the BJCP.


----------



## mwd (23/4/11)

Charst said:


> People are Bagging James Squire more and more due to the accountants seeming to get hold of the Amber Ale and Golden Ale but I still think their IPA is a nice Drop. Firm and bitter and as it warms up the malt sweetness comes through.



+1 and it is freely available and a decent price if you buy a case not 6 packs. Most of the others I have never seen in the bottle shops around here except the Gage Roads Sleeping Giant which I am not that keen on.


----------



## winkle (23/4/11)

Icon :icon_drool2:

(Edit: it'd have to be a really decent bottle shop though.)


----------



## Pennywise (23/4/11)

Agreed, icon rocks


----------



## Snowdog (23/4/11)

Sessionable IPAs available at Dans/1st Choice: James Squire, Gage Roads Sleeping Giant, Alpha Pale Ale, & Little Creatures Pale Ale. Yeah I know the last two don't have 'IPA' in their name, but they are usually hoppier than the JS or GR products with it on the label. Best IPAs... Ferel Hop Hog, Bridge Roads Bling & Galaxy, Jamieson Beast & Son of a Beast. I'd say Mount Tamborine Yippy IPA, but they tamed it down so much it doesn't even reach as far as their old Mountain Bitter did.


----------



## mugley (23/4/11)

/Delurk

+1 on the Icon, Bling and Mornington. BR Galaxy is nice but I'd drink it as an APA.

The Mountain Goat IPA ain't bad either, especially the double and the thorny.


----------



## Screwtop (23/4/11)

James Squire IPA, an offensive thing, but by god it grows on you!

Screwy


----------



## grod5 (23/4/11)

In my opinion sleeping giant is nice, today I managed to drink 3 of the 6 I bought in sydney when I was in the passengers seat heading back to the Hunter Valley.

Blind Pig is my pick of IPAs so far.

daniel


----------



## jasonharley (23/4/11)

Charst said:


> People are Bagging James Squire more and more due to the accountants seeming to get hold of the Amber Ale and Golden Ale but I still think their IPA is a nice Drop. Firm and bitter and as it warms up the malt sweetness comes through.
> 
> 
> +1 for Bridge Rd Galaxy IPA




Nothin wrong with JS when it is on tap !!!!!! especially the golden ale

salivating 5 eyes !!!


----------



## domix (23/4/11)

mugley said:


> /Delurk
> 
> +1 on the Icon, Bling and Mornington. BR Galaxy is nice but I'd drink it as an APA.
> 
> The Mountain Goat IPA ain't bad either, especially the double and the thorny.



Love the Icon too. Although marketed as a 2IPA.
The Goat IPA is fantastic. I've had it in bottles and on tap last year. But also had it on tap at Josie Bones last week.
Fantastic beer.
Almost as good as the chewy flavoursome DIPA Mountain Goat had at their brewery last October.


----------



## Curry (28/4/11)

Thanks for all your help guys, much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## pmash (28/4/11)

The Goat IPA is fantastic. I've had it in bottles and on tap last year. But also had it on tap at Josie Bones last week.
Fantastic beer.

+1.....IMO one of the best Oz IPA's at the moment 'Goat Rare Breed IPA.......'bit hard to find but definitely worth it............yum :drinks:


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (28/4/11)

the barrel fermented Hop Hog, followed by the good ol' Icon 2Ipa are my choices atm.


----------



## HoppingMad (28/4/11)

Slim pickings if the criteria is Australian at Dan Murphy's. A quick check online reveals two available only - the ones others have mentioned - Sleeping Giant IPA & James Squire IPA. That's it.

A shame we aren't over in New Zealand. Wandered into a 'New World' (the same as Coles), and they had Sierra Nevada's Extra Torpedo IPA, Epic's Armageddon IPA, the whole kit & kaboodle. My eyes were out on stalks. Bloody kiwis are spoilt rotten they are!

Agree with the comments regarding the Mountain Goat Roadtrip IPA, a darn delicious drop that's hard to find.

Hopper.


----------



## MitchDudarko (29/4/11)

Feral Hop Hog. It's best on tap.


----------



## BrenosBrews (29/4/11)

HoppingMad said:


> Slim pickings if the criteria is Australian at Dan Murphy's. A quick check online reveals two available only - the ones others have mentioned - Sleeping Giant IPA & James Squire IPA. That's it.
> 
> A shame we aren't over in New Zealand. Wandered into a 'New World' (the same as Coles), and they had Sierra Nevada's Extra Torpedo IPA, Epic's Armageddon IPA, the whole kit & kaboodle. My eyes were out on stalks. Bloody kiwis are spoilt rotten they are!
> 
> ...



That would be Holgate Roadtrip IPA Also Sierra Nevada Torpedo, along with all the other main stays will soon be available here legit. As in, the brewer actually knows they are being exported and imported.


----------

